# Soundsuche



## Ufbasser (4. Januar 2004)

Hi. Ich benötige Kampf-Sounds. Punches,Kicks,Impacts. Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand gute finden wuerde. Oder kennt jemand vieleicht Sound Cds die es zu kaufen gibt?
Ausserdem wuerde ich gerne wissen wie man .map dateien öffnet habe nämlich ein kleines Soundpack gefunden und kann dies nicht öffnen. Da ich keinen Weg finde diese Datei zu öffnen, hoffe ich ihr könnt es .
;-)


----------



## sisela (21. Januar 2004)

Probier mal Hörspielbox
Aber keine Garantie, dass du was findest aber ein Versuch wäre es Wert.

mfg


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (25. Januar 2004)

Oder:    http://www.findsounds.com/types.html


----------



## jore (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

einen Blick auf bestservice.de werfen lohnt sich immer. Die bieten hunderte von Sampling CDs an und sicher ist da auch was in Richtung Kampfsounds dabei.


Gruß

jore


----------

